# Turnout track question



## devious10 (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a question on turnouts...... Most of the locos i will be running need a minimum of 8 foot curves but i opted to use 10 footers, but my question is do i need the #6 turnouts (aristocraft) or can i get away with standard ones? Thanks


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 9 and mostly 10 foot curves on my RR. I only use the Aristo Wide Radius switches. If you have the room (those suckers are long) and wallet for the #6's, go for them. 

-Brian


----------



## devious10 (Jun 20, 2008)

thanks Brian...... Those turnouts are almost 3 feet long correct???????


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The minamum radius I have on my layout is 10 FT I use LGB 1600 switches ( Which eveadently is no longer availbable. They are supose to be equal to a 10 FT curve. 
They have worked well for me so far. 

If you have the room for 10 ft curves I would not go any tighter. Same with Turnouts. Nothing less than that which is equal to 10 ft curves


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo makes 3 turnouts, a #6, a Wide Radius (matching a 10' diameter curve) and a Tight Radius (too tight, don't even think about it). 

The WR turnout matches the 10' diameter curves exactly. The #6 is much gentler, and is a true numbered turnout, not a turnout that matches a curve. 

There are no "standard" Aristo turnouts, i.e. that terminology is not used. 

Use #6 wherever you can, but the WR will work fine for you. The broader/gentler the better, just like curved track. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB R3 turnout is 8 foot diameter and matches their R3 curved track. 
Aristo is a 10 foot diameter. 

While all the R1 switches for LGB, USA and Aristo are the sma e footprint/length, it does not hold true on all the others. USA 3 foot is 3 foot long. 
The R3 LGB and sort of equivalent Aristo have nothing in common, length, curve are very different. 

If it can be found, the LGB 18xxx series is more like 12 foot diameter and is 24 inches long vs the Aristo and USA 3 foot long switches.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By devious10 on 07/01/2008 11:46 AM
thanks Brian...... Those turnouts are almost 3 feet long correct???????




Yes, I believe so (about 2.5 to 3 feet). The wide radius are about a foot and a half long. Grind the frogs down a bit before you install them and you're all set to go. 

-Brian


----------



## devious10 (Jun 20, 2008)

Brian where exactly do you grind your frogs????? 
Thanks Jason


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By devious10 on 07/02/2008 12:52 PM
Brian where exactly do you grind your frogs????? 
Thanks Jason




The flange ways on the frogs are too shallow causing most rolling stock to bounce up on them. Some guys never modify them and never have a problem. After reading about them, I decided to modify mine before hand to head off any potential problems. I'm happy I did. I used a spare wheel set with normal deep flanges as a depth guide. You can use the thin edge of a flat file and do it my hand or use a dremel with a bit like this - 










-Brian


----------

